

Show HN: I interview startups so you can find a better job - polyfractal
http://startupfrontier.com

======
dmils4
This is a cool approach.

One tip - I'd make your signup box a lot flashier (the subscribe form and
button are pretty subdued), along with adding a clear call to action. It's
difficult to understand right off the bat that this is an email list you
should join to learn more about how cool startups approach hiring.

"Tired of “nerf battles” and “rockstar developers” in job listings?" is much
less clear than saying "Join our email list to learn how awesome startups
approach their hiring." and then a byline below that listing some of the
startups you've interviewed.

Just my point of view - could be wrong. Hope it helps!

~~~
polyfractal
Awesome, thanks for the feedback! I'm running a few A/B tests right now with
headlines and such - you got the boring "default" variation. I agree that it
is very poor.

I'll work on making it clearer, flashier and less ambiguous. :)

